
Logic Noise: Sweet, Sweet Oscillator Sounds (2015) - camtarn
https://hackaday.com/2015/02/04/logic-noise-sweet-sweet-oscillator-sounds/
======
lm2s
Thank you! This is amazing.

I've recently started getting back into electronics and am learning how
synthesizers work. This comes in handy. The simplicity of the circuit and the
richness of sound is really mind blowing to me.

------
andyidsinga
these noise makers can be a lot of fun to make and play with.

I found the the decaying effect at around 1:10 is really neat.

